# Has anyone tried this?



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

http://knitphisticate.com


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://knitphisticate.com/

Your link didn't work.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> http://knitphisticate.com/
> 
> Your link didn't work.


Thank you, I fixed it. What do you think of the knittricks stitch gauge calculator?


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

I haven't, but looks like I need to. I need all the help I can get. I swear, knitting is starting to involve a lot of math. I just finished college algebra, but I can't figure these patterns and guages and repeating rows (6-12 or *k2tog, yfwd repeat from *) out to save my life. :shock: It is like doing word problems all over again.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No, and can't since the gauge calculator is only avail as an apple app.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> I haven't, but looks like I need to. I need all the help I can get. I swear, knitting is starting to involve a lot of math. I just finished college algebra, but I can't figure these patterns and guages and repeating rows (6-12 or *k2tog, yfwd repeat from *) out to save my life. :shock: It is like doing word problems all over again.


Knitting can involve some math but not a lot. Remember all the times in grade school and jr. high when the mantra was "I am never going to use this. Or "Why do I have to learn this?" Now you know and u have college algebra to help as well!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

BC said:


> Knitting can involve some math but not a lot. Remember all the times in grade school and jr. high when the mantra was "I am never going to use this. Or "Why do I have to learn this?" Now you know and u have college algebra to help as well!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

LOL....I just figure at my age is a good way to keep the brain active. That's what pen, paper, fingers and toes are made for!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have just downloaded it.


----------



## Kwikwyt (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope but bought the app. Getting ready to move and when get settled will try it


----------



## Kwikwyt (Jun 13, 2014)

I know that much on what you posted on pattern above.


----------



## Kwikwyt (Jun 13, 2014)

After the * means any directions after are repeated. Example your k2tog means knit two stitches together like you would one stitch. Then bring your yarn around needle as if to pearl hold to back of needle ad if to knit then knit it
Usually can find all sorts of help on you tube. I just type in and search knitting help videos. Another great site is www.ravelry.com I am listed under kwikwit


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No, and can't since the gauge calculator is only avail as an apple app.


Hi Cindy, the app is available for android as well, $4.99. Still wondering if anyone has tried it!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi Cindy, the app is available for android as well, $4.99. Still wondering if anyone has tried it!


finally found it, but also found one that's free that I'm going to give a workout later.

http://www.androidapps.com/shine/apps/942039-knittingcalc-bluehat-software


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a link to a set of different calculators for changeing gauge, etc. It is free. It probably doesn't do as much as the paid apps, but still comes in handy

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/index.html


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Kwikwyt said:


> After the * means any directions after are repeated. Example your k2tog means knit two stitches together like you would one stitch. Then bring your yarn around needle as if to pearl hold to back of needle ad if to knit then knit it
> Usually can find all sorts of help on you tube. I just type in and search knitting help videos. Another great site is www.ravelry.com I am listed under kwikwit


I spend more time watching videos than I do knitting. HAHA! I have to do like I did for my math homework. I have my hubby read it to me. I am a very strong reader, but I have problems comprehending what word problems and patterns are asking me to do. Once he reads it out loud to me I get it. I guess I am fine with words, but numbers and abbreviations throw me off. Another thing I do is write all my patterns in a notebook in my own lingo. I make notes and explain things to myself. It will be funny years from now when my kids are reading my knitting notebooks. They will think their Momma was nuts!

:lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No I have not but it looks interesting.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Just downloaded it onto my iPad and had a bit of a time trying to figure it out but did succeed. I really like knitting from charts and managed to get my current chart project to work in this program. I think I will really like it. It should be so easy to follow the chart as to what I am doing in each line with the built in highlighter. And to be able to enlarge it as well is a blessing.
Thank you for the link.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I figured it out as well and it looks pretty cool. Will use it for sure.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would like to DL it on my IPhone, but it says I have to update to 7.0 system. I've heard this screws up your phone. Has anyone had a problem with it on theirs?


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Emmyg said:


> I haven't, but looks like I need to. I need all the help I can get. I swear, knitting is starting to involve a lot of math. I just finished college algebra, but I can't figure these patterns and guages and repeating rows (6-12 or *k2tog, yfwd repeat from *) out to save my life. :shock: It is like doing word problems all over again.


Don't get discouraged we all learned row by row  If you are having a problem with something just do a "Create New Topic" and ask us.. someone is sure to know the answer.
Please add the Pattern Link or the Row before and after the one giving you trouble..
That helps.. if its an in general question then feel free to ask that too.. Plus your questions are floating around in someone else's head too! so lots of people benefit from them.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No, and can't since the gauge calculator is only avail as an apple app.


I can't get it either as I don't have a mobile phone at all. :thumbdown:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Emmyg said:


> I haven't, but looks like I need to. I need all the help I can get. I swear, knitting is starting to involve a lot of math. I just finished college algebra, but I can't figure these patterns and guages and repeating rows (6-12 or *k2tog, yfwd repeat from *) out to save my life. :shock: It is like doing word problems all over again.


Knitting is a whole language onto itself


----------

